# Instructables (very addictive)



## kburra (Oct 9, 2017)

Instructables is a place that lets you explore, document, and share your creations.

The site hosts an online community from around the world that has posted over 100,000 projects since its inception. You can find just about anything on Instructables from cooking, crafting to 3D printing.

If you like learning nifty kitchen tricks you can find out how to peel an egg in four seconds, or how to set up a complete kitchen for $100. There are even simple recipes for the beginner, like how to make brownies.

There are so many categories to choose from, you might find yourself exploring the site for hours at a time. Don't stay online too long, though, get out there and tackle one of those amazing project ideas.

To get started on Instructables, click the link  provided below 

You’ll love all the things you can learn at this site, I do!

http://www.instructables.com/


----------



## terry123 (Oct 10, 2017)

Interesting site! Thanks.


----------



## Wren (Oct 10, 2017)

Interesting and informative site,  thanks for sharing kburra


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 10, 2017)

Very interesting, indeed. 
Thank you , kburra ! 
:wave:


----------



## hearlady (Oct 14, 2017)

Ooh, like that site. Thanks!


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 7, 2017)

I use to luv instructables.
But now it seems to be mostly links to videos.  Which I ABHOR!!.
I want to copy and paste the steps so I can print them, write comments or adjustments and follow them.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2017)

Neat sites Kburra.   Thank you.


----------

